# AMOK Seminar in Kapiti, Wellington, NZ



## Jelik (Oct 16, 2005)

AMOK! Hi all, just through I'd let you know about this seminar coming up: http://www.emlonline.biz/amoknovemberseminar.pdf

It will be held on Saturday 12th November, cost is $40 / person.
Any questions / bookings, please feel free to contact me at Stu@EMLOnline.biz

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Jelik (Nov 16, 2005)

AMOK! everyone, I'm fairly new to AMOK!, but wanted to pass on my feedback about the Kapiti seminar held on 12th November, run by Ian Sadler. 

I really enjoyed the training, the break in "the usual" routine, the use 
of smart learning technology (such as locking things into memory / 
associatations etc.). I also enjoyed being challenged. I found Ian was a 
very clear teacher, and moved through the material at the speed which I 
set upon myself, which worked well. 

It was also good value for money and it met my expectations. I really enjoyed the sparring too! 
Any questions I had I asked straight away, and they were answer very 
much to my satisfaction. 

Thanks also to Dana Wong for putting me in touch with Ian in the first place. I look forward to a future of lifetime friendships within the Brotherhood. 

AMOK! 

Stu Dunn


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, thanks for sharing. I am glad you had
a good experience. Could you give any 
technique description for us on the Amok
system? 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

